
Visual Studio Zen Coding 2010 extension - shawndumas
http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/924090a6-1177-4e81-96a3-e929d7193130
======
27182818284
I use this, and hope there will be no compatibility problems with the switch
to VS2011. It works fairly well except for odd cases where it can't expand
because you need to move to a newline.

